# Colin Powell



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

My problem is not with him, it is with his name.

Why is his name 'colin', & yet it is pronounced 'co-lynne'?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

The problem isn't with his name. It's with the way americans pronounce things. Colin is Colin in any country but when you show that combination of letters to an american they pronounce it a bit like you would pronounce colon. DOn't know why. The thing is that the Britich media start pronouncing his name like that too, probably cus they hear the Americans pronounce it like that.

It's really annoying sometimes. I lived in the States for ten yrs before I came here, but am originally from Sofia Bulgaria. Everytime I told someone in the US I was from Sofia they pronounced it like a combination of the words SO and FIAT (minus the T).


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't you know....... ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So how *should* one pronounc "Sofia" then? Like "Sofa" but with an "I"?

I've always pronounced it with the accent on the "Fia" part.....

Anyway, Colin Powell and his name pronounciation just reminds me of Raymond Luxury-Yacht (Monty Python)

"Yes, Mr President - we ARE still fighting Bin Laden, but you see - 'Bin Laden', athough spelt that way, is actually pronounced I-R-A-Q"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oh, and as for Colin Powell himself (this is the flame room, afterall)

I think he is a hamfisted, thigh clenching, pelvic thrusting chicken fucker........ ((c) Stu)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"Colin" as pronounced by MR Powell originates from the west coast of Scotland around the Mull Of Kintyre area.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Most people with the surname "Powell" are complete tits, allegedly.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

colon ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

From the land that also brought us 'Beyonce'. They possibly see it as a sign of individuality?

Please stop it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Most people with the surname "Powell" are complete tits, allegedly.....


allegedly.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eg - Jenny Powell...........


----------

